# Where did all these feathers come from?



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

My RSL pullets are 12 weeks old now. They look great with beautiful full feathers. The past few days their coop and run look like a feather pillow blew up. Feathers everywhere but the birds don't look as if the are losing any. Is there a baby feather stage where they lose them??


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

The downy under feathers from the chilly spring weather are now being "blown" in the summer heat. Sort of like a dog or cat shedding those fine, winter hairs that are such good insulation.


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

That makes sense. I was worried at first. I thought they were pecking each other or maybe something attacked them.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Nope...got them all over my yard too!


----------

